# Welcome our two new moderators!



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2008)

With the increased traffic, and greater time committments on the part of the current roster of moderators, we've invited two new mods to join us- and both have accepted. So* Xath*  and* Kid Charlemagne* are our two new moderators.

In addition, *Plane Sailing* is now an Admin; he probably has more technical knowledge than me, Kevin and Henry put together, and the extra pair of hands will be really great!

I hope you'll be nice to them as they find their feet!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2008)

All Hail!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I hope you'll be nice to them as they find their feet!



Not a problem.


----------



## Tewligan (Jan 22, 2008)

This is just change for change's sake - this edition of ENWorld is NOT the edition that I know and love!


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 22, 2008)

This is where "edition bloat" is a good thing. The more mods, the merrier!

Now, where did we put those extra oars? ROW! ROW! ROW!


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 22, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Now, where did we put those extra oars? ROW! ROW! ROW!



I believe the phrase is, "STROKE! STROKE! STROKE!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2008)

Apologies if I am wrong about this, but I believe Xath is EN World's first female moderator.  Is that correct?

At the peril of coming across as politically correct, I am really glad that we have a girl moderator!  Yay for that!  It's sort of like the girl gamer demographic got a nod of inclusion.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 22, 2008)

Save or die, mother. . . I mean. . . err. . . _congratulations_!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Apologies if I am wrong about this, but I believe Xath is EN World's first female moderator.  Is that correct?




Actually, we had Ashtal a few years ago.  I wonder what she's doing now?


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 23, 2008)

Woo hoo!  I can't wait to be moderated!  Congrats to both of you!

And yeah, I was just thinking how much I miss Ashtal!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 23, 2008)

I for one welcome our new moderator overlords!   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm all a-flutter at the thought of being moderated by Xath or Kid Charlamagne.

This is the first time where I've known the moderators in "real life" before they've been promoted from the userbase to instant celebrities, so I'm excited for both of them.

Now I want to get out to another Chicago gameday to brown nose with a real life moderator.


----------



## Tewligan (Jan 23, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Actually, we had Ashtal a few years ago.  I wonder what she's doing now?



Actually, I heard she's publishing her memoirs about that time in her life:


----------



## Lackhand (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't say I'm _overjoyed_ with our new moderators...
... but I'll celebrate their ascendancy in _moderation_.



(it's true! Pun-pun really is broken!)


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't let the power go to your heads now!


----------



## Belorin (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations to all.

Bel


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 23, 2008)

I, for one, welcome our new moderating overlords.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I got mail, yay!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 23, 2008)

That's it?  They just up and announce they have two new Moderators?  You would think after Rel they would have learned better.

I was really hoping for a Forum Reality Thread called "Mod Squad: EN World" where we got to see members up against each other for the position and only the best survive.  Where was the selection show?  Where were the contrived flame wars they had to put down?  How about the "Move This Thread" challenge?  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## jolt (Jan 23, 2008)

I bow in your newly august presence.

jolt


----------



## (contact) (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the promotions!


----------



## Agamon (Jan 25, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I hope you'll be nice to them as they find their feet!




Geez, Russ...is that how you initiate new Mods?  Lop off their feet and then make them find them?  Damn straight I'll be nice.  In fact, I think I'll help them look...


----------



## FabioMilitoPagliara (Jan 25, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> With the increased traffic, and greater time committments on the part of the current roster of moderators, we've invited two new mods to join us- and both have accepted. So* Xath*  and* Kid Charlemagne* are our two new moderators.
> 
> In addition, *Plane Sailing* is now an Admin; he probably has more technical knowledge than me, Kevin and Henry put together, and the extra pair of hands will be really great!
> 
> I hope you'll be nice to them as they find their feet!




all hail the moderator! power to the moderator!

trolls and flame for the moderators!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Geez, Russ...is that how you initiate new Mods?  Lop off their feet and then make them find them?  Damn straight I'll be nice.  In fact, I think I'll help them look...



It's like a little game we play.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 25, 2008)

But... If they can't find their feet, then what am I kissing?

Ew....


----------



## Lackhand (Jan 25, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's like a little game we play.



I'm trying to decide "so they have to sell their soles to become moderators?" and "... adds a whole new disturbing meaning to 'toe the line'."

You decide!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 25, 2008)

Mercule said:
			
		

> But... If they can't find their feet, then what am I kissing?
> 
> Ew....




Give that back!

Now where's the other one?


----------



## Henrix (Jan 26, 2008)

I kowtow before your well-earned brenching powers!


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Feb 2, 2008)

... But ... aren't, like, Xath and KC too _nice_ to be mods?


----------



## Cmarco (Feb 2, 2008)

Howdy! er... congrats!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ashtal passing on her knowledge to Xath


----------



## glass (Feb 7, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I for one welcome our new moderator overlords!



I'm always to slow to get the jokes in!  

Congrats guys and gal! 


glass.


----------



## glass (Feb 7, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I for one welcome our new moderator overlords!





			
				Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> I, for one, welcome our new moderating overlords.





			
				glass said:
			
		

> I'm always to slow to get the jokes in



...and apparently I'm not the only one!  


glass.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 7, 2008)

I for one, welcome our new moderator overlords.



Spoiler



Quick, if you're willing to make other punctuation errors, there is still a variation left, and you can be the first to use it!


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 8, 2008)

Did they kill Ashtal and take her stuff?


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Feb 10, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> That's it?  They just up and announce they have two new Moderators?  You would think after Rel they would have learned better.
> 
> I was really hoping for a Forum Reality Thread called "Mod Squad: EN World" where we got to see members up against each other for the position and only the best survive.  Where was the selection show?  Where were the contrived flame wars they had to put down?  How about the "Move This Thread" challenge?  Oh well, maybe next time.




The Iron Moderator Contest.

How about it?  Set up some heated threads and see who can bring them under control with the most witty and diplomatic warning?


----------

